# story



## rkarim (Aug 21, 2013)

Story is good talk .man can not live without story . Every man has good & bad story.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 21, 2013)

What you said is philosophy. Many won't listen if you only speak philosophy. Tell a story, and people will hear your philosophy without knowing it.


----------

